# Tappan?



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

B/w work hours, the yard, and son's baseball, it's been tuff season so far, but finally getting out for the first time this wknd. and going to Tappan. Just wondering how the water is as far as level and temp. Also how's the bass fishing been, are they in full spawn mode yet? Any info. is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Lake is a little less than a foot high right now, but that will change by this weekend with almost 2" of rain forecast over the next 3 days. Water temp in the low to mid 60's and full moon tonight should put a lot of fish on beds... but this massive cold front may throw the trump card at that idea. (Just so you know, there's an open bass tournament on Sunday, so plan accordingly)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck is all I can say!! Been there several times and have a heck of a pattern on fish less than ten inches! One keeper caught in 5 trips there! Yes there is a tourney Sunday but there seems to be one every Saturday and Sunday though. One Sunday was 3 seperate club tourneys. The crappie have been biting good though. Water is as said low to mid 60's. Several boats there after work today and all were way in shallow.


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up guys. I appreciate it!


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone been out lately? I have a company fishing outing there on Sat. We are hoping to hit some Saugeye. Anyone doing any good? We like to fish around the island. Are they hitting? If we can't get them I hope to get into some bass! Any info will help!
Thanks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Word from a buddy this past weekend was they did pretty well for bass on wacky rigged senko's, around wood.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any open bass tournaments on Tappan this coming wknd?


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Tournament went well didn't catch many fish we were going for but still won big fish with this 19 inch 2.5 lb eye







. If nothing else it was a beautiful day on the lake!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

